# New Extreme Female



## slideaboot (Dec 7, 2010)

So, I finally bit the bullet and got a female Extreme from Bobby. Just in time, too--she was his last female (possibly last Extreme?). She's from the Sarge x Cream pairing.

Anyway, she's feisty and just came out of hibernation--all 14 inches of her! Hah! She's gorgeous and has already eaten a bit of ground turkey.

Here's a few pics, with a comparison pic with Aesop, my 2010 Extreme male from Bobby.

This is next to a short little tumbler, for size reference.






She caught me taking pictures while she was napping:





Another in her tub...





AAAAAAAaaaaand....A shot with both her and Aesop in the picture. It's incredible that these two were born within days of each other. 





Thanks for checkin' her out!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Dec 7, 2010)

You have a beautiful tegu looking forward to seeing how she looks in about 8months :-D!


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait to see her in 8 months, too--I'm hoping she'll grow a bit slower than Aesop is (I don't need two lizards climbing the side of my house, swatting down helicopters!).


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 8, 2010)

Got this shot of her head...I didn't realize my camera could take pictures that don't entirely suck. It's not a great shot, but not an "instant-delete" shot, either.

I apologize for the barrage of pictures--if you've ever gotten a new tegu in the mail, I'm sure you understand my excitement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

awww!!


----------



## armison89 (Dec 8, 2010)

im getting bobbys LAST extreme female next week im payin for it tomorrow.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, cool! So, I'm guessing it's a male? What pairing?


----------



## armison89 (Dec 8, 2010)

no im getting a female its the sister of the one you just got.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm always blown away by how docile these little guys get, and how fast they do it. The first day I dealt with this new little girl, she was tail whipping and opening her mouth at me. The last two days have gotten progressively better. Today, she fell asleep on my lap for like 10 minutes...she doesn't whip or open her mouth any more. Bobby really breeds quality animals...ya gotta hand it to him.


----------



## armison89 (Dec 9, 2010)

are you letting yours hibernate?


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 9, 2010)

I wont be letting my little guy hibernate, I will let him grow all winter, plus he eats every other day. The first day I got my guy from the reptile store he was all whippy and crazy, so I put him in a tub of fairly cool water so he would chill out then warmed him in my lap and after that he never struggled. I still have my first day shots of him in my lap. There is still a level of excitement even when you dont get them in the mail, but I definately am proud of him, to watch them grow is a good feeling, especially when you dont have kids


----------

